# Spoleto Festival USA



## RockyIII

Does anybody here go to the Spoleto Festival in Charleston, South Carolina? I've been most years since 1998 and have always enjoyed it immensely. Classical music is featured along with a variety of other events, including jazz, theater, dance, visual arts, etc., in venues around the city.

May 24 - June 9, 2019
https://spoletousa.org

Rocky


----------

